# Bush-nose vs Bulldog Pleco?



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I need a pleco that will clean up driftwood really well. Are the bush-nose (bristle-nose) better at this that the bulldog (aka rubberlip) pleco's?

Are there other fish that are good "cleaner-uppers" of driftwood?

-Dave


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

My bushy nosed are quite active and spend a lot of time cleaning the driftwood.
I got one in a tank without driftwood and he spends his time on the glass or on plants. The ones in a tank with driftwood spend a lot of their time from the bottom of it to the top. Not familiar with any others.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, I HAD a rubberlip when I first set up this tank, and he died after 3 days. I was thinking about getting a couple more, but I want to make sure I get something that will do a good job.

Your bushy's must do good work because your wood looks really clean!


----------



## blang (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a bulldog and I never see him on the driftwood, he likes to hide underneath it. He does keeps the glass clean. I also have bristlenoses in other tanks and they always are busy cleaning the driftwood. Although I love my bulldog, the bn seem to be better cleaners.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

blang said:


> I have a bulldog and I never see him on the driftwood, he likes to hide underneath it. He does keeps the glass clean. I also have bristlenoses in other tanks and they always are busy cleaning the driftwood. Although I love my bulldog, the bn seem to be better cleaners.


Well, that's what I needed to hear. Bristle-nose it is!!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I think they are both decent algae cleaners, and the bulldog stays smaller, so that's a plus. The reason you probably see the bristles on the driftwood more is because they are big time wood raspers.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

JanS said:


> I think they are both decent algae cleaners, and the bulldog stays smaller, so that's a plus. The reason you probably see the bristles on the driftwood more is because they are big time wood raspers.


That's what I'm looking for. If they rasp the wood, it'll stay clean. (I'm still not disciplined enough to keep all that algae at bay with 'sound aquarium practices'  .)

Jan, do you know if all the _Ancistrus_ (spelling?) will do this, or if it's just a particular species?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry for the slow reply davemonkey. Yes, I think all ancistrus will rasp wood, so you should be able to take your pick.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Dave, You should enjoy this link. The movies of the Ancistrus sp. are interesting. 
http://www.e-aquarium.com.au/bristlenose_catfish.htm Don't miss the other movies that show up after you watch the first one. The one eating a cucumber is funny.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Jan.

Glenn, that's a cool website. Those must have been baby bristle's! They were smaller than the cory cat!


----------

